# EOD other than float.com.au?



## beerwm (21 January 2009)

hi

im using amibroker, and
does anyone know where i can get EOD from 2008-2009,

ive looked everywhere, and float.com.au seems to be up to aug 2008.

yahoo finance doesnt seem to be very detailed in all this,

thanks


----------



## BentRod (22 January 2009)

No idea Beer but why do you only want a years worth of data?

Might be worth checking out ProRealTime.

It is a good web based charting platform and it is completely free for EOD data including US stocks/futures/currencies.

I believe you can do some type of backtesting but I haven't looked into it.


----------



## sammy84 (22 January 2009)

I use Norgate premium data. It costs around $30 per month, its absolutely worth it.


----------



## beerwm (22 January 2009)

BentRod said:


> No idea Beer but why do you only want a years worth of data?
> 
> Might be worth checking out ProRealTime.
> 
> ...




just so i can do some backtesting

i was using incredible charts with data from commsec, but amibroker is easier to customise, so im moving over


----------



## BentRod (22 January 2009)

Beer...You need more than 1 Years worth of data to do any worthwhile backtesting.

Check out PRT or join up to Norgate like Sammy mentioned.


----------



## beerwm (22 January 2009)

BentRod said:


> Beer...You need more than 1 Years worth of data to backtest.
> 
> Check out PRT or join up to Norgate like Sammy mentioned.




thanks for the suggestions bent,

ive been getting daily price data from commsec,

yeah float has everything up to Aug 2008, so i was just looking to fill in thhe time frame from [aug 08 to now], at this stage im still just playing around with amibroker and reading the forum/books, etc.

also, regarding backtesting, i would of thought a year[or less] would show more accurate results of the likely outcomes of your trades in the near future, especially in this environment.  although i can see it would be prudent to test in all conditions.

however i havent looked into system testing much at all.


----------



## -Bevo- (22 January 2009)

sammy84 said:


> I use Norgate premium data. It costs around $30 per month, its absolutely worth it.




:iagree:


----------

